# Fehlerhafte Handyrechnung teils zu meinen Gunsten



## TSCoreNinja (6 Oktober 2014)

Liebe Forianer,

eine kurze Frage bezüglich eines wohl eher ungewöhnlichen doppelten Fehlers in der Handyrechnung: habe zum Jahresanfang einen neuen Handytarif abgeschlossen, mit Erlass der Grundgebühr für die ersten 3 Monate, sowie kostenloser SMS-Flatrate.

Beim Prüfen meiner Telefonrechnung stellte ich nach 4-5 Monaten fest, dass mir sehr wohl SMS in Rechnung gestellt wurden (scheinbar ist nach 3 Monaten mit Beginn der Grundgebührenpflicht auch die SMS-Flat weggefallen). Auf meinen Widerspruch hin hat der Anbieter diesen Missstand zwar nicht behoben, trotz anderweitiger Nachricht auf dem Handy (Ihre SMS Flat wurde aktiviert). Dafür werden mir seit diesem Zeitpunkt keine Grundgebühren berechnet   . Ehrlich gesagt kann ich gut damit leben, soviele SMS schreibe ich dann auch nicht...

Aber wie sieht es mit der Rechtslage aus, wenn ich nun tatsächlich ruhig bleibe und der Anbieter den Fehler merkt? Im Prinzip muss ich ja innerhalb von 8 Wochen Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung einlegen wegen der unzulässig berechneten SMS. Könnte er die Grundgebühr zurückfordern, gilt dann die 2jährige Verjährungsfrist, und ich würde damit nachträglich auf den SMS-Kosten sitzenbleiben?

Ich fürchte nämlich, dass einem Mitarbeiter mit gesundem Menschenverstand bei einem Widerspruch auffällt, dass mir keine Grundgebühr berechnet werden (falls es denn dort solche Mitarbeiter gibt, die vorangegangenen Kundendienstkontakte lassen mich daran zweifeln  ).

Wie würdet Ihr Euch vehalten? Ruhig abwarten? Oder auf der korrekten Nicht-Berechnung der SMS bestehen?

Danke und Gruß,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Teleton (7 Oktober 2014)

Da die Rügefrist des §45 i TKG nur für den Kunden gilt kann der Anbieter bis zur Grenze der Verjährung die Abrechnung nachbessern. Denkbar wäre höchstens die sog Verwirkung. Besondere Beweisnachteile oder andere Gründe warum man nach Rechnungserhalt darauf vertrauen durfte nicht mehr zahlen zu müssen sehe ich bei Grundgebühren nicht (anders als bei Verbindungsentgelten wo ggf z.B.die eigenen Aufzeichnungen nach Erhalt der Rechnung gelöscht werden).
Die falsche SMS Abrechnung könnte man später trotz §45i TKG noch rügen. §45i ist keine materielle Ausschlussfrist sondern erzeugt nur eine Umkehr der Beweislast. Abrechnung und Zahlung der SMS kannste ja beweisen durch Einzelverbindungsnachweis.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Oktober 2014)

Hmm, hatte ich mir fast schon so gedacht. Wobei natürlich der letzte Hinweis interessant ist, ja, SMS werden getrennt aufgelistet auf den Rechnungen, daher sollte ein Beweis kein Problem sein.
Egal wie, besten Dank für die Tipps, machen für mich die Situation deutlich erhellt... 

Grüße,TSCN


----------



## Seidensten (28 Mai 2016)

Mir ist es ganz ähnlich passiert, aber Nachforderung kann doch bis zu 3 Jahren kommen bevor eine VERJÄHRUNG Eintritt oder


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2016)

Seidensten schrieb:


> ...aber Nachforderung kann doch bis zu 3 Jahren kommen bevor eine VERJÄHRUNG Eintritt oder





			
				 RA Trenkler schrieb:
			
		

> Die regelmäßige Verjährung beträgt drei Jahre, § 195 BGB. Die dreijährige Verjährungsfrist beginnt mit dem Ende des Jahres in dem der Anspruch entstanden ist, § 199 BGB. Folglich beginnt die dreijährige Verjährung mit Ablauf des 31.12. und endet drei Jahre später am 31.12., 24.00 Uhr.
> 
> mehr ...



Hat Teleton aber drei Postings drüber auch schon erklärt: 





Teleton schrieb:


> Da die Rügefrist des §45 i TKG nur für den Kunden gilt kann der Anbieter bis zur Grenze der Verjährung die Abrechnung nachbessern. Denkbar wäre höchstens die sog Verwirkung. Besondere Beweisnachteile oder andere Gründe warum man nach Rechnungserhalt darauf vertrauen durfte nicht mehr zahlen zu müssen sehe ich bei Grundgebühren nicht (anders als bei Verbindungsentgelten wo ggf z.B.die eigenen Aufzeichnungen nach Erhalt der Rechnung gelöscht werden).
> Die falsche SMS Abrechnung könnte man später trotz §45i TKG noch rügen. §45i ist keine materielle Ausschlussfrist sondern erzeugt nur eine Umkehr der Beweislast. Abrechnung und Zahlung der SMS kannste ja beweisen durch Einzelverbindungsnachweis.


Zu dieser Rügefrist (Beanstandungen) ist der § 45i TKG eindeutig: https://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/45i.html


			
				 TKG schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teilnehmer kann eine ihm von dem Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten erteilte Abrechnung innerhalb einer Frist von mindestens acht Wochen nach Zugang der Rechnung beanstanden.


----------

